# online websites selling so cheap???



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask a question thats been on my mind for a long time (please dont shoot me down)...

But how do online pet shops (even the smaller ones) sell so much cheaper than high street shops?

Its always confused me as I am guessing that they use the same supplier that would have the same trade price for online shops as they would for high street shops...

If anyone would answer my strange question that would be great!:blush:


----------



## krsrd (Sep 12, 2010)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a question thats been on my mind for a long time (please dont shoot me down)...
> 
> ...


The biggest saving for an online store would be overheads I'd guess....fewer staff required, no rent for premises, smaller electric bills etc....

It all adds up.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Not all online stores are the same though. If you reach a big enough size, you get better economies of scale too. So you could negotiate a better rate or even skip distributors and go directly to manufacturers. It could be difficult for a local pet shop to achieve that, but selling nationally could give more opportunities. Having said that, PAH don't seem any cheaper than my local pet shop...


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

I tell you exactly how they are doing it. Some online retailers make less than £1 profit on a product from their buy price this is because the mentality is if I'm cheapest everyone will buy off me. Unfortunately businesses cannot survive on minimal margin like this and pay staff, business rates, rent etc.

There has been a recent load of websites who advertise at ridiculous prices but don't even keep anything instock. This is the world of drop shipping. These websites can make less than a pound on a product because they are ran from home the people who run the website probably have a day job earning a salary doing something else. All that happens is when you order from them they automatically order the product to be sent straight from the distributor to your house through the back end of their website. Hence the mentality if I make 50p on it that's 50p I've got and I've made the sale. The danger of this is it will drive all the genuine online retailers who have warehouse facility and stock and the shops who invest their money in being there for
You when you need them and all of their great advise out of business. Solar things have been happening in consumer electronics for years and you only have to think about the recent demise of comet who could simply not keep up with online drop ship prices. Also dsgi retail group who are currys, pc world and dixons have announced huge losses.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Reptile stores are slowly dying away because of this type of trading.Ironically,many of them give their custom to the wholesaler mainly responsible for it....


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

if reptile shops didnt charge £30 for a little piece of wood people wouldnt look elsewhere


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Whils't we are all after a bargain cheapest is often not best.
How many threads "where can I buy cheapest heat mats?" "Where can I buy cheapest Frozen?"
Your food should be the best quality and your electrical appliances should be purchased from a tried and tested brand and someone who is going to be around in 6 Months/ 12 Months or preferably much longer when you have a question or problem with your product.
We have just seen a main manufacturer recall all their poor quality heat mats and yet people are still able to buy these from other importers who Trading Standards haven't caught up with yet.
I know times are hard but we must try to strike a balance where we buy from sensibly priced manufacturers and suppliers who have a sustainable business and are able to help with your animal care questions.
How many internet sellers have disappeared in the last Year?
Remember that thermostat seller who everyone was shouting the praises of a year ago with his cheap products? 
Remember the posts 6 Months later asking where he had disappeared to as their thermostats had failed?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Drop shipping has its place. In my other interests it is common practice for higher value or bulky items to be drop shipped, as it doesn't make any sense to be moving them around any more than necessary. Online sellers can still differentiate themselves from others in the quality of pre or post sales advice they give. On that note I have favourite suppliers who are generally competitive but not the absolute cheapest, but I know I can rely on for decent advice when I need it.

Back to the reptile world, I have to give a mention to Surrey Pet Supplies here. Not sure how they do it but they seem to manage a physical store (bit too far for me to get to though), online store, great prices and decent service.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I cant really add any more other than what microclimate and peter f have said really, Our Mark ups online are rubbish as we have to compete with the part time back bedroom traders, we make literally pennies yet we can still be undercut by those desperate to get a sell, those that rely on getting some money from peter to pay paul. 

One internet pet retailer went bust last year owing half a million, which at the time i was wondering how they managed to sell exo terra waterfalls £20 below trade price on ebay, well the answer was they couldnt, they just ran up a huge debt and went bust. meanwhile everybody else had to suffer as we couldnt compete with the give it away pricing.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

GlassWalker said:


> Drop shipping has its place. In my other interests it is common practice for higher value or bulky items to be drop shipped, as it doesn't make any sense to be moving them around any more than necessary. Online sellers can still differentiate themselves from others in the quality of pre or post sales advice they give. On that note I have favourite suppliers who are generally competitive but not the absolute cheapest, but I know I can rely on for decent advice when I need it.
> 
> Back to the reptile world, I have to give a mention to Surrey Pet Supplies here. Not sure how they do it but they seem to manage a physical store (bit too far for me to get to though), online store, great prices and decent service.


Thank you for the comments
We try very hard to please every customer we serve as well as giving great prices on products that we supply as well as running our massive retail store in Hersham.
But i do agree that people working from bedrooms etc should be stopped as we do all pay rates,staff etc.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Thank you for the comments
> We try very hard to please every customer we serve as well as giving great prices on products that we supply as well as running our massive retail store in Hersham.
> But i do agree that people working from bedrooms etc should be stopped as we do all pay rates,staff etc.


I do not agree that people working from bedrooms etc should necessarily be stopped; anybody is entitled to trade and compete for a slice of the cherry pie; the biggest problem is wholesalers who do not provide everyone with the same price, so big players with big budgets get better prices than smaller independents. The smaller shops generally pay more for their stock than the larger concerns; does this create a level playing field?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frosty2532 said:


> I do not agree that people working from bedrooms etc should necessarily be stopped; anybody is entitled to trade and compete for a slice of the cherry pie; the biggest problem is wholesalers who do not provide everyone with the same price, so big players with big budgets get better prices than smaller independents. The smaller shops generally pay more for their stock than the larger concerns; does this create a level playing field?


I think that wholesalers should not supply people unless they have a business rated outlet be it in retail or internet.
As from different discounts for stores i can understand this as no supplier is going to give a store who say spends 100 per week with them the same as a store that does 10,000 grand a week and this takes place in most businesses not just the pet trade.


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

I buy most of my equipment and foods online as it is cheaper (as said it previous, it minimises overheads). Further to this topic, I have actually found some independent retailers cheaper than the larger retailers. 

Could be down to branding, possibly? 

Not naming a certain large retailer (it's very green) - and this is not a dig at them, we recently bought some hamster cages from them; I've noticed that independent reptile retailers (especially live stock and feeding) are cheaper. But because many know this particular store they see it as a reputable retailer.

Overhead costs is a big part of online shopping. If you can minimise costs and maximise sales, your laughing.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy1987 said:


> I buy most of my equipment and foods online as it is cheaper (as said it previous, it minimises overheads). Further to this topic, I have actually found some independent retailers cheaper than the larger retailers.
> 
> Could be down to branding, possibly?
> 
> ...


A lot of independent stores like myself are much cheaper than the well known chain stores but due to there clever marketing skills etc not everyone looks around and sees what an independent can do for them.
If more people keep leaving independents for the chain stores then this is all that will be left.


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

petman99 said:


> A lot of independent stores like myself are much cheaper than the well known chain stores but due to there clever marketing skills etc not everyone looks around and sees what an independent can do for them.
> If more people keep leaving independents for the chain stores then this is all that will be left.


I'll be honest, their marketing is bloody good, but they have the money to do it. But like you said, "not everyone looks around".

Off Topic: It's not just reptiles, but many smaller retailers of being out marketed by large companies.

Sorry, back on topic. I shop around, and very rarely I will use a certain store, because I find their prices are far above of many independent stores - whether it be online or offline.

Again, bought a viv today from a local exotic store (it's not a branded viv) but the cost was far less than some stores charge, but the quality is good.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy1987 said:


> I'll be honest, their marketing is bloody good, but they have the money to do it. But like you said, "not everyone looks around".
> 
> Off Topic: It's not just reptiles, but many smaller retailers of being out marketed by large companies.
> 
> ...


All people need to do is look around a bit more or call up there independent to see what they can offer before just going off to the big green store.
I am talking for all pet products not just reps.
And you will be surprised what savings you can make as you have found.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

petman99 said:


> All people need to do is look around a bit more


EXACTLY THAT!!!!

People ( not all ) in general are lazy and can't be bothered to shop around.
Many just buy the first thing they come across without checking price, suitability etc.

High street shops complain about the internet killing "their" trade but if they carry on being greedy and charging over the odds for the same items that can be bought online for a fraction of the cost, what do they expect?

We all have overheads and costs but it doesn't mean you have to charge a fortune to cover them, in fact it works in kind of the opposite way.

I would rather make £10 on a viv and sell more of them at a faster rate than make £100 on a viv and only sell one or two a month.

A lot of people prefer the "personal" touch that you get with a shop which is understandable - some shops excuse their prices because you get their "expertise" when buying from them.

There's nothing a shop keeper can tell you that you can't find online and let's face it, with all of the conflicting info given out from shop to shop, day by day - who knows what to believe?

That's my opinion anyway :lol2:

Happy New Year :2thumb:


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> Drop shipping has its place. In my other interests it is common practice for higher value or bulky items to be drop shipped, as it doesn't make any sense to be moving them around any more than necessary. Online sellers can still differentiate themselves from others in the quality of pre or post sales advice they give. On that note I have favourite suppliers who are generally competitive but not the absolute cheapest, but I know I can rely on for decent advice when I need it.
> 
> Back to the reptile world, I have to give a mention to Surrey Pet Supplies here. Not sure how they do it but they seem to manage a physical store (bit too far for me to get to though), online store, great prices and decent service.





petman99 said:


> Thank you for the comments
> We try very hard to please every customer we serve as well as giving great prices on products that we supply as well as running our massive retail store in Hersham.
> But i do agree that people working from bedrooms etc should be stopped as we do all pay rates,staff etc.





petman99 said:


> A lot of independent stores like myself are much cheaper than the well known chain stores but due to there clever marketing skills etc not everyone looks around and sees what an independent can do for them.
> If more people keep leaving independents for the chain stores then this is all that will be left.


I also like to shop around a bit but when I have found a reliable good place/ website then I generally stick with it, I will always check they have competitive prices though but as the customer in always right :lol2:

Just last week my brother in law was going to get a bearded dragon from pah for £50 as that's where the parents had got the viv from as it was "a huge discount" so I told them to go look at one of our local reptile shops (I live in Lincoln so we have JC Exotics who are very good and L A Reptiles who I have never personally used but have heard good things about them) they got 2 bearded dragons for £60 and much better advice from JC Exotics.

Pah seem to much like a warehouse with a customer entrance that's all, I only get what I couldn't get anywhere else from there.

But I like supporting the 'little guy' against places like pah and as people have said because they have the money, power to market nationally unless people shop around independent retailers, but as also mentioned some people are lazy and will shop where is easy the old "that place will probably have what we need".

With technology now you can be out in town and if you need something but don't know where sells it you can google it then map from your location!

Also +1 to surry pet supplies got all my Arcadia gear from them for my snake (yea snakes don't need UV blah blah my choice!) great service very quick delivery, ace prices :2thumb:


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Breakspear said:


> I also like to shop around a bit but when I have found a reliable good place/ website then I generally stick with it, I will always check they have competitive prices though but as the customer in always right :lol2:
> 
> Just last week my brother in law was going to get a bearded dragon from pah for £50 as that's where the parents had got the viv from as it was "a huge discount" so I told them to go look at one of our local reptile shops (I live in Lincoln so we have JC Exotics who are very good and L A Reptiles who I have never personally used but have heard good things about them) they got 2 bearded dragons for £60 and much better advice from JC Exotics.
> 
> ...


I think that it is fair to say that we do not always get best value for money by buying the cheapest and that by supporting the smaller independent stores, we are paying for someone's advice and doing our bit to ensure that they are there tomorrow, or at some other time in the future for us to gain further advice and purchase more stuff when we may need it. 

However, as for bedroom traders, everyone wanting to be in business has to start somewhere and as long as they pay their dues, many successful entrepreneurs have started in this way. The market place in any business is constantly evolving and anyone wishing to stay in business has to bear this in mind and make the necessary changes to their business in order to compete with their competitors and stay in business.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frosty2532 said:


> I think that it is fair to say that we do not always get best value for money by buying the cheapest and that by supporting the smaller independent stores, we are paying for someone's advice and doing our bit to ensure that they are there tomorrow, or at some other time in the future for us to gain further advice and purchase more stuff when we may need it.
> 
> However, as for bedroom traders, everyone wanting to be in business has to start somewhere and as long as they pay their dues, many successful entrepreneurs have started in this way. The market place in any business is constantly evolving and anyone wishing to stay in business has to bear this in mind and make the necessary changes to their business in order to compete with their competitors and stay in business.


The problem with most bedroom traders is that they do not have the same overheads as others with shops or warehouse and when a wholesaler supplies them is does make you think why are we doing everything correct
IE Rates,staff etc when we could just trade from home like them and then there would be no shops etc to go to for advice and help.
As i said before i think wholesalers should only supply people who have a business rated outlet be shop or warehouse.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

petman99 said:


> The problem with most bedroom traders is that they do not have the same overheads as others with shops or warehouse and when a wholesaler supplies them is does make you think why are we doing everything correct
> IE Rates,staff etc when we could just trade from home like them and then there would be no shops etc to go to for advice and help.
> As i said before i think wholesalers should only supply people who have a business rated outlet be shop or warehouse.


The main problem is that nobody sells stuff at the recommended retail price anymore; if someone drops their price, someone else will drop theirs to match or beat the price; this has the effect that some traders are unable to remain 
Competitive, as someone who has less overheads can afford to sell stuff at a lower profit margin than another who has large amounts of rent, rates etc to pay. This is a fact of business, not just the pet trade but just about any business that trades an be affected in this way. This is not necessarily down to the activities of bedroom traders but more to the success of the Internet and the vast amount of dry goods etc that are on sale to the public for very cheap prices! 

The big thing here is that the high street is changing; people want the best value for their hard earned cash, they don't like paying to park and they often order stuff online rather than going to shops in the first place. This is not only happening in the pet trade but the high street in general.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

What you are going to find in the coming months as more of the major manufacturers step in is that prices are going to go up from anyone supplying there products as they realise there will be know margin left in there products soon.

So it will mean if you are a trader on line or shop then the price of product will be the same who ever you decide to buy from.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

petman99 said:


> What you are going to find in the coming months as more of the major manufacturers step in is that prices are going to go up from anyone supplying there products as they realise there will be know margin left in there products soon.
> 
> So it will mean if you are a trader on line or shop then the price of product will be the same who ever you decide to buy from.


Well that will be good for the future of the pet products market and will mean a more level playing field for all involved, which will be good for the future of the trade.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frosty2532 said:


> Well that will be good for the future of the pet products market and will mean a more level playing field for all involved, which will be good for the future of the trade.


I can see why they are doing it but it does take away for customers to see who is doing best deal on product.
But it does mean if all the same the it will go on service,availability etc.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

It does not only have to be on website that you can get a good deal.
We have now started rewarding customers who come in to our store with prices that are even better than the internet.
Plus they get to take product away with them and advice is on hand as well if needed plus a lot of the products actually in use.
So sometimes a retail store can be better.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

petman99 said:


> It does not only have to be on website that you can get a good deal.
> We have now started rewarding customers who come in to our store with prices that are even better than the internet.
> Plus they get to take product away with them and advice is on hand as well if needed plus a lot of the products actually in use.
> So sometimes a retail store can be better.


Example of this:

Livefood Pre Packs 1.39 on line but only 1.25 in store.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I do have to question the logic though as to why when a retailer gets a brand new product into stock that has just hit the market it gets priced up immediately at below trade price. 

After all i dont go into any other shop and expect to buy goods for almost the same price that the retailer has paid for it, Most people are happy to pay the same price for a product from one store to the next or are happy with a reasonable discount if needed.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

People out there now are looking for who can give the best price and service when buying items.

That is what we are finding.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

purely out of interest...

Which sites are working on a drop ship basis?

Which manufacturers or wholesalers are supplying them? 

Surely there is a minimum order? 

That doesnt make any sense to me.

I think the best explanation is Tesco Vs Local Shops, sell higher volume at lower margins and kill the competition. It is a shame! but when people work on 50% profit they leave themselves wide open to someone coming in and taking that business. If you are selling the right numbers a quid profit on an item could be a little goldmine!


----------



## leo jayjay (Dec 12, 2012)

*re*

i use to no a few bedroom sellers they dont do it anymore...but they use to be sole traders who never paid tax never could account on what they earnt etc...so for people who dont have to pay bills staff shop rents tax etccc to them all money is profit to spend how they like and the more we spend with them the more we fuel what there doing!! so they can easily sell for half price of all local shops as all the bills they have to pay is for trade price on items


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

What is basically happening (no names mentioned) is: One on-line retailer thinks it is clever to purchase at a wholesale rate,then sell to the retail public at trade or less,therefore effectively taking most of the market,and destroying many excellent shops.They make very little profit,but have a huge turn-over.They are supplied by a large wholesaler,who have large overheads,and therefore cannot afford to stop supplying the on-line retailer as they need the business.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

Berber King said:


> What is basically happening (no names mentioned) is: One on-line retailer thinks it is clever to purchase at a wholesale rate,then sell to the retail public at trade or less,therefore effectively taking most of the market,and destroying many excellent shops.They make very little profit,but have a huge turn-over.They are supplied by a large wholesaler,who have large overheads,and therefore cannot afford to stop supplying the on-line retailer as they need the business.


I suspect they dont think its clever, more they spotted a gap and they think its a way to make a living.

In a Capitalist society that is fair play.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Personally, I do like a bargain, and will shop around for the best deal (not necessarily the cheapest) but I also like to check my local small pet store. If he is dearer, but not a ridiculous amount dearer, I would rather use him and ensure the money is going in to a local economy than anywhere else.

Yeah, most the time his prices are stupidly high, but its about picking the items on a case by case basis. He is a good guy, trying to make a living, so I don't mind an extra few quid here and there.



leo jayjay said:


> i use to no a few bedroom sellers they dont do it anymore...but they use to be sole traders who never paid tax never could account on what they earnt etc...so for people who dont have to pay bills staff shop rents tax etccc to them all money is profit to spend how they like and the more we spend with them the more we fuel what there doing!! so they can easily sell for half price of all local shops as all the bills they have to pay is for trade price on items


Whether selling in a store or selling online from a bedroom, these people should be paying tax, regardless. Tax evasion is a crime and should be reported. this is the reason good shops are going out of business.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Desert Ghost said:


> I suspect they dont think its clever, more they spotted a gap and they think its a way to make a living.
> 
> In a Capitalist society that is fair play.


Yep,a gap that they have filled in other pet markets,before folding and starting on the next.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

Berber King said:


> Yep,a gap that they have filled in other pet markets,before folding and starting on the next.


Altruistic retailers would be nice but i don't see it happening anytime soon unfortunately.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Desert Ghost said:


> I suspect they dont think its clever, more they spotted a gap and they think its a way to make a living.
> 
> In a Capitalist society that is fair play.


Everyone business out there has to decide how to run their business and what works for some may not work for others but this does not make it wrong.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Everyone business out there has to decide how to run their business and what works for some may not work for others but this does not make it wrong.


Thats quite a broad statement. You could argue that "it" is morally or ethically wrong.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

It does seem to be the way forward though, sell at a loss for as long as possible run up as much debt as possible (whilst paying myself a wage) and then just throw the towel in, go into receivership and walk away without any debts. 

Going back to what tarron said about as long as the local guy isn't overly overpriced, Now nobody can fault you or anyone for wanting the best price as its human nature, we all do it. Trouble is the retail shop cant afford to invest £30 on an item of stock just to get £1 back on it when it sells, 

If you look at the items on my website they are all at trade price because I have had to price them that way to match the stupid pricing thats going on, i also had to lay off two members of staff as we didnt have the operational profit to keep them on any more.

Whats also interesting to note is that those so eager to bring the best value prices to the consumer dont seem to be offering the same level of discounting on certain new items they seem to have a level of exclusivity on?


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

*online sales*

This was quite an interesting read as many have stated, everyone has to start somewhere Take us for example, we started about a month go which was driven by 2 people who was made unemployed due to our work shutting down, we sat down and came up with an idea, we have worked hard to get what we have and have pushed forward to our best ability, we currently struggle for space for storage on our larger product, (in which case we have to use a drop ship), we are no 100% the cheapest but we are in a safe market it which we can compete, 

we rely on sales to drive us forward, we are looking at a few option of warehouses ect, but we need the sales to justify this, we would love nothing more then to make 100%+ profit but we just cant if we did we wouldnt sell, because we are so small people over look us, Business in the trade market isnt easy and it can be quite hard to drive forward, i wish our costing's were nothing but there not, i spend 12-18 hours aday working to push the business forward with no pay at all because we simply dont take enough to push a pay right now, this however doesnt mean we wont, 

We both have worked endlessly to get forward and due to money shortage had to build our own site which we had to learn our selves, we had to learn the market, the cost of everything to start has been high, but we have got there the shop is pretty much just paying for its self which is enough for us right now meaning we are owing nothing to the future is we can push other things forward, we are not just online we are market traders as well, which you should see at a few reptile shows soon, we do a variety of show and i will put my hands up and say, our prices are alittle more at the shows but someone cant just click another page and find something cheaper, i wish internet sales was as easy as some say, 

this category (bed room seller) is alittle closed ended, ok i use my home computer, but am i bed room Seller, i have hands on with most goods, SIZE permitted, and we offer a personal service at the same time, as we attend shows ect, we worked out most of our competitors prices, and aimed to beat them but not to steep, someone could under cut us with ease, but we aimed for the best price, with still a shocking mark up. which is not enough in my eyes, this is not just a pocket money earner this is soon to be our life and bread maker, 

But i agree with most statement made,


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

The main thing is a business should be at a business address and not a home address. Businesses should be paying rates etc. 

Many but not all of these home based businesses will probably not see 12 months of trading and we have already seen this in the reptile market with these drop shipping websites popping up and disappearing in the blink of an eye. 

There was a chap who imported Chinese thermostats to his home address then suddenly shut up shop and vanished leaving the people who he had sold them to complaining all over this forum that the long warranty they we given with their purchase could not be honoured and they had a failed product.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

You are going to see prices for products rising as more suppliers put in dealer contracts with retailers.
I have already been contacted today by a major supplier who is going to start dealer contracts from next week and if you don"t comply you will not be able to supply there product any more as they are now looking for outlets that have full retail on it.
They are also banning there products on 3rd party websites like ebay and amazon.


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

Microclimate said:


> The main thing is a business should be at a business address and not a home address. Businesses should be paying rates etc.
> 
> Many but not all of these home based businesses will probably not see 12 months of trading and we have already seen this in the reptile market with these drop shipping websites popping up and disappearing in the blink of an eye.
> 
> There was a chap who imported Chinese thermostats to his home address then suddenly shut up shop and vanished leaving the people who he had sold them to complaining all over this forum that the long warranty they we given with their purchase could not be honoured and they had a failed product.



I totally understand, Me and the other guy involved are both self employed, and a Business location was something out side our budget, with out taking out lending so i ask you are we in the wrong for not having a business location ???

Or wise for using the grounds we have until the business has enough establishment to rent a location ??

with over 20 different colour option and over 150 size option at time the likes of the drop ship comes in handy we have shelf selection we store and ship direct , and a selection we have supplied by the supplier, 

again is the wrong ??? or wise ??? 

Sometimes, these so called Bedroom Sellers but all they can do get exactly what they need but with the cost of living still taken into account they need to live and run a starting business so they dont fall at the first wall, 

We have rates to pay, i have to pay the rent on my house, the rent for the market stalls, the rent for the shows we attend, and my own taxes, ok some do, do it on the sly, but putting all home traders into one category is alittle over looked


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

RUBS R US said:


> I totally understand, Me and the other guy involved are both self employed, and a Business location was something out side our budget, with out taking out lending so i ask you are we in the wrong for not having a business location ???
> 
> Or wise for using the grounds we have until the business has enough establishment to rent a location ??
> 
> ...


What i am against is bedroom sellers who just get the wholesaler to drop ship for them with no intention of moving the business forward and are usually working at another job as well.
I am not against people like yourselves who could not have started if you could not start from home but are already looking at bigger picture.
I hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

petman99 said:


> What i am against is bedroom sellers who just get the wholesaler to drop ship for them with no intention of moving the business forward and are usually working at another job as well.
> I am not against people like yourselves who could not have started if you could not start from home but are already looking at bigger picture.
> I hope it goes really well for you.



I see your point 100%, tbh i dont think we would survive not looking at the bigger picture without the bigger picture you have no target, and IMO with no target you cant progress, 

plus working from home is pants tbh, Missus under your feet all the while, hell to that get me the hell out of her PMSL


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

I try to give my custom to my local shop. It's more expensive then if I were to buy online, sure, but I feel that they have been so fantastic and helpful, that I want to support them the best I can


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Spreebok said:


> I try to give my custom to my local shop. It's more expensive then if I were to buy online, sure, but I feel that they have been so fantastic and helpful, that I want to support them the best I can


I think what a lot of people are forgetting is that some of us running on line websites do have retail outlets as well.
We have a 16,000 sq ft outlet to run and pay for as well as website.
So i am a local shop as well.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

petman99 said:


> What i am against is bedroom sellers who just get the wholesaler to drop ship for them with no intention of moving the business forward and are usually working at another job as well.
> I am not against people like yourselves who could not have started if you could not start from home but are already looking at bigger picture.
> I hope it goes really well for you.


What business of yours is it if someone successfully runs a business from a different type of premises than you do? 

Being "against tax fraud" i can understand, but "against bedroom sellers" just sounds like you are worried about the competition to be honest.

I asked several pages back for examples of drop shipping reptile websites out of interest, still havent seen any links? 
(a pm will do if you dont want to link them publically)


----------



## Lee W (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no issue with anyone looking to start up a company.

in some cases due to peoples current situations opening a retail outlet with much larger overheads is not always possible, everyone has to start somewhere. but yet some people would still like the chance to better them self and provide for there families. 

With larger online companies who have the buying power to purchase stock at very cheap prices compared to smaller companies, Where does that leave new companies looking to start up. They simply can not compete as they are unable to get the discounts from wholesalers or have the funds to advertise as much as other companies.

So for new companies with less buying power, regardless if they are drop shipping or not. it is not as easy as people seem to think, hence why you see so many drop shipping companies come and go. 

My view would be that as there are a range of companies smaller, larger all with issues why not try to resolve issues and keep companies alive and food on families tables.

Just my view so please dont shoot me:devil:

Anyway ignore me i have gone on enough :lol2:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

Microclimate said:


> I tell you exactly how they are doing it. Some online retailers make less than £1 profit on a product from their buy price this is because the mentality is if I'm cheapest everyone will buy off me. Unfortunately businesses cannot survive on minimal margin like this and pay staff, business rates, rent etc.
> 
> There has been a recent load of websites who advertise at ridiculous prices but don't even keep anything instock. This is the world of drop shipping. These websites can make less than a pound on a product because they are ran from home the people who run the website probably have a day job earning a salary doing something else. All that happens is when you order from them they automatically order the product to be sent straight from the distributor to your house through the back end of their website. Hence the mentality if I make 50p on it that's 50p I've got and I've made the sale. The danger of this is it will drive all the genuine online retailers who have warehouse facility and stock and the shops who invest their money in being there for
> You when you need them and all of their great advise out of business. Solar things have been happening in consumer electronics for years and you only have to think about the recent demise of comet who could simply not keep up with online drop ship prices. Also dsgi retail group who are currys, pc world and dixons have announced huge losses.


Word for word, the exact response i would have given to this thread!

Which begs the question, if a supplier is willing to offer drop shipping to any Tom Dick or Harry in order to increase their revenue, where does the loyalty lie with the real commercial customers who they are putting out of business?!

I have nothing against the idea of drop shipping, but i think a partnership program should be introduced allowing retailers exclusive pricing and benefits to allow them to compete with the guy who is happy to make a 1% margin.

Loyalty, customer service, and professional retailing of your products should be rewarded, it is ultimately the wholesalers and manufacturers shooting themselves in the foot driving the value and reputation of their own products down by allowing these wannabe's to distribute their products and make a profit with zero financial commitment! :devil:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*support*

We've always believed that if you buy a product from a reputable business like ourselves rather than a "bedroom seller" as people have called them, you get extra value because of a continual service and advice facility.

We, and I'm sure others do too, will often have customers call us after their purchase for advice, queries and so on. Surely this support facility is of far greater value than the 76p you might save from buying the product from a "bedroom seller".


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Its not actually the dropshippers that are dragging the prices down though is it. 

All the problems in the reptile retail world could be solved overnight if two companies (no names mentioned :whistling2: ) would stop dragging the prices down on everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Or is it a case of last man standing gets the monopoly?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Swell Reptiles said:


> We've always believed that if you buy a product from a reputable business like ourselves rather than a "bedroom seller" as people have called them, you get extra value because of a continual service and advice facility.
> 
> We, and I'm sure others do too, will often have customers call us after their purchase for advice, queries and so on. Surely this support facility is of far greater value than the 76p you might save from buying the product from a "bedroom seller".


I totally agree with swell reptiles on this.
You do get after sales service from genuine retailers plus some of us have actually retail outlets with thousands of products on display.
And you can even get special deals from retailers like our 5 year warranty we offer on all electrical products that we sell outside the manufacturers warranty.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

So basically no one can name the drop shippers because they don't exist, surrey pets think its all down to people trading from bedrooms and the rest of the retailers think surrey and swell should get together with you to price fix and then it would all be alright?

:2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

The main culprit sounds like a bird.No name and shame etc


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Price fixing is illegal and rightly so, everyone should be able to use discretionary discount for valued customers, big orders, special promotions etc. But the only winner in a price war is the consumer (short term) so fill your boots you lucky RFUKers as you have never had it so good!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Desert Ghost said:


> So basically no one can name the drop shippers because they don't exist, surrey pets think its all down to people trading from bedrooms and the rest of the retailers think surrey and swell should get together with you to price fix and then it would all be alright?
> 
> :2thumb:


All i said is that i don't think suppliers should supply products to people who do not have a business rated property.
And as far as prices go we fix these on what discounts and volumes we are buying from suppliers like most other retailers will.
And as i said before with more dealer contracts now coming in to place you are going to see that prices will rise and that all of us will being doing same price for products this is already happened on some lines in pet world.
Then it will come down to who people wish to buy from due to service and in the retailers case if they have the range of products in store to take away.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I think since the recession bit a few years back more and more people are having to find the cheapest place to shop.

Bit of a no brainier really if you can buy something for 20quid instead of 30 quid your going to do it.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

petman99 said:


> All i said is that i don't think suppliers should supply products to people who do not have a business rated property.
> .


I know, my replies were firmly tongue in cheek.

How would you feel if someone said you cant sell stats to "bedroom breeders" and could only sell to people with suitable "facilities"? 

Its an over the top example i know, but what you are suggesting is equally ridiculous.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

petman99 said:


> .
> And as i said before with more dealer contracts now coming in to place you are going to see that prices will rise and that all of us will being doing same price for products this is already happened on some lines in pet world.
> Then it will come down to who people wish to buy from due to service and in the retailers case if they have the range of products in store to take away.


The manafacturers have had to do this,mainly because of one wholesaler,and one "retailer" who have literally destroyed the market....


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Its a sad state of affairs, after all the market was very well self regulated a few years ago. Online retailers kept prices realistic as we knew we needed all the shops to survive to keep the livestock side of the hobby thriving.

We new that there was only a limited market and that the "tesco" effect doesnt work in this market, Tesco make pennies on a tin of beans, they stack em high and sell them cheap, we all eat beans regularly. 

When you take a £60 thermostat that is guaranteed for five years and only ever going to be a one off purchase (you dont need a new thermostat every week), if you stack em high and make pennies on them by selling them for less than £30 then all you do is shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> I think since the recession bit a few years back more and more people are having to find the cheapest place to shop.
> 
> Bit of a no brainier really if you can buy something for 20quid instead of 30 quid your going to do it.


This is now happening in all aspects of retail not just reptile and pets.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Weekly Specials*

As times are hard we have brought in weekly specials starting from Monday 21st January.
Check out link below
https://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/weekly-specials.html

Also we are now giving a 5 year guarantee on any electrical products you buy from us (Excludes Tubes And Bulbs) so you can buy with confidence.

Plus we offer a 90 Day returns policy on all items as long as in orginial packaging and as new.

Just a little bit of help for 2013.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

i hope the super fog will be in the special lol


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> i hope the super fog will be in the special lol


Good Idea.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like ill be ordering one then


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Weekly specials starts Monday Morning.
Check website for products.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Weekely Specials have arrived

Weekly Specials - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

petman99 said:


> Weekely Specials have arrived
> 
> Weekly Specials - Surrey Pet Supplies



just placed my order thanks


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> just placed my order thanks


Will leave today.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> just placed my order thanks


Hope order arrived today and within time slot.
Any problems let me know.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

petman99 said:


> Hope order arrived today and within time slot.
> Any problems let me know.


Yep arrived 5 mins into the 1 hour time slot.good service as usual.

Not installed it yet but everything seems fine thanks


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mike mc said:


> Yep arrived 5 mins into the 1 hour time slot.good service as usual.
> 
> Not installed it yet but everything seems fine thanks


Great to here
At least i know inter-link are doing within 1 hour slot as well.
Feedback most helpful.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

New weekly specials for this week are now on website.

Weekly Specials - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

petman99 said:


> New weekly specials for this week are now on website.
> 
> Weekly Specials - Surrey Pet Supplies


This is turning into a sales thread :devil:


----------

